# Alternative zu "Delphi 2017" für Linux



## BloodSteam (28. Oktober 2017)

*Alternative zu "Delphi 2017" für Linux*

Hallo liebe Community,
gibt es ein Programm wie Delphi 2017 für Linux?
Wir benutzen Delphi 2017 auf einem langsamen Windows Laptop und würden gerne Linux Mint nutzen, jedoch funktioniert Delphi 2017 nur auf Windows, wir suchen nach Alternativen.
Dieses Programm wird zur Fahrzeugdiagnose genutzt.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Gimmick (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alternative zu "Delphi 2017" für Linux*

"Sowas wie" wird schwer denke ich. 
Kannst ja mal nach OBD/OBD2 Diagnose für Linux suchen, wenn es darum geht.
Oder versuchen Delphi unter Wine zu installieren.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Alternative zu "Delphi 2017" für Linux*

Delphi sollte eigentlich mit Wine funktionieren, ansonsten nimmt man die Version 1978, Delpi ob neu oder alt ist PC technische Steinzeit.


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Alternative zu "Delphi 2017" für Linux*

Es gibt das freie Lazarus, welches auf FreePascal basiert. 

Ich bin auch schon vor mehreren Jahren von Delphi 2006 auf Lazarus umgestiegen. Sieht optisch fast identisch aus.

Läuft problemlos auf aktuellen Windowsversionen, Linux und Mac.


Die alten Delphi-Programme kannst du auch recht gut mit Lazarus kompillieren. Bei den neueren gibt es Probleme, da bei Delphi vor ein paar Jahren generische Typen wie Array<Type> eingeführt worden, die Lazarus nicht kennt. Da müsste man dann die Programme noch mal anpassen.


----------



## Gimmick (6. November 2017)

*AW: Alternative zu "Delphi 2017" für Linux*

Problem ist: Es gibt viele Dinge, die "Delphi" heißen.
Ich glaube hier sind wir bei der Auto-Diagnose und nicht beim Programmieren ;D


----------

